# not wanting any exact honey holes but...



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

ok guys, bought a 16 foot extra wide flat bottom this summer, running a 9.9 but have a 25 horse. just wondering if 1. is this boat ok in the ohio? and 2. if not, is there any spots you can recomend to me to put in and ESPECIALLY any spots to get in and fish the lower great miami? 

i'm all catch and release, very respectable, i keep my mouth shut and i won't screw you over. please feel free to PM your suggestions if your kind enough to let me in on them. 

thanks!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Korey, 

Tanners Creek is not far from the mouth of the GMR. It's very easy to get to. Be careful though, personally I'd get more comfortable w/ your boat before heading straight to the Ohio especially for the late fall/winter bite.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Flat bottom? i would suggest staying off the Ohio! the only ramps on the lower GMR are the 2 ramps in Hamilton. both are on very short pools (about a mile long each) and are HEAVILY fished.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

I Have Fished The Ohio With A 16ft Wide Bottom Jon With A 5hp And Had No Trouble With It. Just Didn't Do It While The Ski Do's And Idiots Where Out.

Moose


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

boat ramps on the ohio
tanners
muddy creek
riverside
schmidt 
woodland mound
new richmond
moscow
the new ramp close to meldhal --shilo-?????

is this boat ok in the ohio?

i think that depends on your skill at handling your boat and how comfortable you are with it.i would recomend going out in the daylight and test the waters so to speak. personnally i would have no problem in a 16ft johnboat but thats me. 
if you decide to use tanners be aware that if you fish or use a throw net in the creek itself you will need indiana license.now would be a good time because boat traffic is down and the water is almost like being in a lake.speaking of lakes i would have a hard time using that boat at ceasars creek on a summer weekend over the ohio river.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Many inland lakes around here are more dangerous than the Ohio. Brookville in Indiana, Caesar Creek, East Fork, etc. All get so rough from boat traffic that even in a boat such as mine the conditions are miserable. Add to that the wakes come from all directions, making for very rough water. Small boats could easily have issues on such waters. It's been my experience that the Ohio is a relatively tame body of water compared to other places. It's narrow and twists and turns a lot, so the water doesn't get overly rough even during windy conditions. Yes, it can be ugly during a storm or on days when there is a lot of traffic but I don't boat during storms and avoid busy areas. The shallow banks of the river tend to dissipate wakes instead of bouncing them back into the river and that helps as well. 
A 16 footer is fine provided you have some freeboard. I and Doc spent many hours on the river in our Sea Nymphs and my first boat was a 14' V-hull that wasn't much of a boat. Neither ever worried me. Provided you use your head and don't do anything stupid you'll be fine. 
Many people worry about barges on the Ohio. While I think they do need to be paid attention to, I don't dislike the barges as much as I dislike the large cruisers you see on the river. Barges tend to leave wakes that are more like rollers than a crested wave. The boat will rise and fall a lot but it's not a violent action. The large cruisers leave big sharp wakes and those are the type that rock the boat violently and sometimes will crash waves over the transom. Those you need to watch for. 
Otherwise, go for it. A wide flat-bottomed boat will be very stable and easy to fish out of. You'll do fine if you use your head. 

UFM82


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

think i may try to put in at the bank area ramp and keep it close for a while, let some people fly by me and see how the wakes effect us. the day i took it to east river road there was quite a few people flying by and throwing up wakes....i figure it don't matter how big the river is, a wakes a wake...probably worse in the little river not much room for it to spread out..


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

monsterKAT11 said:


> probably worse in the little river not much room for it to spread out..


I used to think that too, however last weekend on the Ohio proved me wrong (again). After seeing how bad those big cabin cruisers and cigar boats tear up the river I would make sure you have someone around you when you go, especially since you've not used to it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have to agree with Bryan, I used to think the smaller the water the bigger the "A" hole effect but the Ohio completely shoots down that theory... 
BTW, the weather this weekend should keep a lot of the pleasure boaters home where its warm so that will help. Korey, are you headed down this weekend? if so let me know, planning on going down Sat right now. 

Salmonid


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah..unfortunately this weekend i'll be in kentucky watching horses go round and round on an oval track, and losing money betting on which one gets around first..


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

quote
a wakes a wake

some are just meaner than others. 

the worst area to be in is between the brent spence and the 275 bridge at coney.the cold weather will bring the end to most of the traffic in this area.


----------

